# Coyote Trapping



## furtherdownstream (Apr 14, 2013)

1234567890


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you are using leg hold traps just release them, snares often kill the animal which gives you bait for coyotes just keep quiet about it and keep the bait a good distance away from your traps. I don't like snares when trapping season is out.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You can use a catch pole to hold the animal down and step on the trap for the release or use a tub over the animal and just pull the leg out from under the tub.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Use a catch pole. You can make 1 for less than 10 bucks or buy them at Tractor supply


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

A heavy coat or 5 gallon bucket works well if you know what you're doing. Catch poles , like someone else said, are very easy to make & use.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you snare all year for coyotes ? My son asked me that today and was not sure. Thanks... Rich


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes you can.


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Have you ever trapped before? If not take a trappers ed course. You'll learn alot and it might help you on the non-target catches. If you're worried about getting bit, get a catch pole and learn how to use it.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I believe you may need an 2014 hunting license, and a fur takers tag?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

You do not need a fur permit for trapping coyotes , just a valid hunting license . You only need the fur permit for raccoon mink fox muskrat , etc .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Snares will prevent from catching the non target animals if done properly . Leg holds with an attractant will produce more possum , **** , and skunks . Also I know we have has warmer temps recently but the ground is still pretty frozen , probably gonna make it considerably harder setting those properly .


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Bulldawg said:


> You do not need a fur permit for trapping coyotes , just a valid hunting license . You only need the fur permit for raccoon mink fox muskrat , etc .


I would think for safety sake you would want to purchase the fur taker permit for non-target catches.

Lets say your just targeting coyotes but you accidently caught a fox , ****, etc. Lets say you were checked by local GW, it would be wise to have a fur taker permit just in case there was a question.

Just my take?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

As long as you turn all non target catches loose you'll be fine. Snares don't kill if properly set. Just keep them away from anything that an animal can get tangled up in after it's caught like low branches, fence, etc. If using a legal snare, the relaxing lock will not choke an animal out unless it gets it's feet off the ground and hangs itself. Properly set, he will be there waiting for you like a dog on a leash. If you set them correctly and specifically for coyote, a fox or **** should walk under them. However if you catch a non target, get a good set of cable cutters. Much easier to just cut the cable below the lock so it falls off than it is to try to wiggle a tight snare off of a live critter.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

beaver said:


> As long as you turn all non target catches loose you'll be fine. Snares don't kill if properly set. Just keep them away from anything that an animal can get tangled up in after it's caught like low branches, fence, etc. If using a legal snare, the relaxing lock will not choke an animal out unless it gets it's feet off the ground and hangs itself. Properly set, he will be there waiting for you like a dog on a leash. If you set them correctly and specifically for coyote, a fox or **** should walk under them. However if you catch a non target, get a good set of cable cutters. Much easier to just cut the cable below the lock so it falls off than it is to try to wiggle a tight snare off of a live critter.


I've trapped on and off my whole life, with a lot of success! Many 100's of fox , ****, rats etc.
I've made many many non-target catches, whether the were properly set or not.

I remember walking up to a dead grey fox caught in a leg hold set?

Also caught a small red fox in a 110 coniber trap about 20 years ago?

So to be on the safe side just buy a fur takers permit to be safe!

this just protects the trapper.

Again this is just my advice and my take on the situation.


----------

